# Lunker Buster



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Hill Country Flyfishers offers fly tying kits, complete with DVD instructions, that are simple and effective. I spent a couple hours at the vice, and took a half dozen spiced up Slump Busters with me for a late afternoon paddle on the San Marcos river. 

My new Diablo Chupacabra kayak allowed me to stay in attack mode most of the time. Standing up, I was able to cast tight to cover and watch the chartreuse streamer descend below the surface. Several times it was possible to actually witness the strike and set the hook instantly. 

I had just missed a good fish that flashed on the Slump Buster, in an eddy, next to an overhanging limb. A second cast skipped the fly under the branch and up against the river bank. As it sunk beneath the surface a silver flash appeared and a white mouth inhaled the streamer. Hook set . . . fight on! A rare and beautiful white crappie emerged from the water and into the boat. Pictures don't lie. This slab brought a big smile to my face.

As the evening approached, with already a couple dozen nice fish accounted for, it was time to paddle back to the truck. Floating past the take out point, the lily pads on the opposite bank were just begging for one last cast. The Slump Buster plopped into the water, just at the edge of a steeply cut bank. As it disappeared out of sight, there was a distinct thump on the line. A giant green head, shaking to dislodge the hook, erupted into sight. Even in the twilight, it was possible to see that this was a trophy fish. Swimming under the kayak, and into the swiftest part of the river, I had to swing the fly rod out wide while stroking the paddle with the other hand. A few furious minutes later the lunker was landed. 

A few photos later, it was time to call it a day. What a day indeed! 

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

That is a Great Day fly fishing indeed!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like an Awesome day of fly fishing, congrats!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Some good fishing. 

... even better that they were caught on flies you tied!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Fly tying is not my specialty. But with the kits they are pretty easy and fun.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

flyfishingmike said:


> Fly tying is not my specialty. But with the kits they are pretty easy and fun.


I don't know flies from feathers & string, but yours look good.
And they obviously catch fish, which is what matters!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a good looking fly. I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Law Dog said:


> Looks like an Awesome day of fly fishing, congrats!


Thank you. Both the Largemouth Bass and the Crappie established new fly fishing, water body, records for the San Marcos river.

Many thanks to Kevin Hutchison for sharing his love for our Hill Country rivers.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice outing. And congrats on the new records!!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Great bass, must have been lots of fun! Gary


----------

